# Sad email



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't know how my 'junk' box just got cluttered with garbage but it did. 

So I get a spam for people to hook up with 'lonely wives' at home even though their husbands are killing themselves to maybe support them. And I know there are many wives travelling to do the same thing so it's all the same for both ides except the 'hookup' part. This email even says that their 'wives are not looking to leave their marriage and will stay with their husbands but they are not ****s for seeking some on the side when the husband is gone'. And to be neutral, you can replace the wife with the husband tag and it all means the same. I call them '****s' and I call the men who do the same 'man*****s'. 

Look, I know it's spam but some of this stuff really happens and it is tragic and disgusting. I almost vomited when going through the 'tag lines' on my junk mail. 

The fact that they have to tell everyone they are 'not ****s' when they truly are and 'won't leave their husbands' as though that's a gift for a husband to lose the biotch who is cheating while he travels long trips on the road just to to come home to a cum pocket who acts like they love them shows how hideous morals have gotten. And again, change up the language per gender. 

I laughed about it but also got angry based on my past on being betrayed


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you insane ???? That must be the biggest catfish trap on the planet !!!!!!

There is no woman !!! There is no husband !!!!!!!

Don’t forget to send the cash so she can get a plane ticket to see you !!!!

I can’t believe you even believed it !!!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

If it is a site that really does exist, keep in mind that the Ash-Mad site is an actual thing, so while it is gross and disgusting, gross and disgusting has already existed for years.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Are you insane ???? That must be the biggest catfish trap on the planet !!!!!!
> 
> There is no woman !!! There is no husband !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I didn't. I called it spam in my initial post but hahaha


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> If it is a site that really does exist, keep in mind that the Ash-Mad site is an actual thing, so while it is gross and disgusting, gross and disgusting has already existed for years.


I agree but remember that cheaters are such excellent people yuck. Yeah whatever. Ashmad is the worst


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

All that is behind those emails...


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

wmn1 said:


> I don't know how my 'junk' box just got cluttered with garbage but it did.
> 
> So I get a spam for people to hook up with 'lonely wives' at home even though their husbands are killing themselves to maybe support them. And I know there are many wives travelling to do the same thing so it's all the same for both ides except the 'hookup' part. This email even says that their 'wives are not looking to leave their marriage and will stay with their husbands but they are not ****s for seeking some on the side when the husband is gone'. And to be neutral, you can replace the wife with the husband tag and it all means the same. I call them '****s' and I call the men who do the same 'man*****s'.
> 
> ...


Isn't that type of stuff just fake spam mail anyways? But regardless I understand your point. I immediately stopped going to r/adultery for the same reason.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Marduk said:


> All that is behind those emails...


Wow, 3270 terminals, I haven't seen those for decades!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

BruceBanner said:


> Isn't that type of stuff just fake spam mail anyways? But regardless I understand your point. I immediately stopped going to r/adultery for the same reason.


It just triggered me, I don't know how I am getting these emails. But I had to make a point here. Cheating women are saints somehow haha. But with cheating wives, it seems like they use the same excuses. Soo sad


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

wmn1 said:


> It just triggered me, I don't know how I am getting these emails. But I had to make a point here. Cheating women are saints somehow haha. But with cheating wives, it seems like they use the same excuses. Soo sad


It's currently very in vogue to give cheater's not only a pass, but a medal for having the courage to cheat in the name of personal growth:



> I suggest we look at infidelity in terms of growth, autonomy, and the desire to reconnect with lost parts of ourselves. Perhaps affairs are also an expression of yearning and loss.


-Esther Perel

This kind of stuff is nonsense and dangerous, of course. But if you hear this stuff enough times, you'll not only use it to help rationalize what you want, but congratulate yourself for being unethical.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

You mean to tell me those gorgeous 24 year olds with the tiny waists and huge breasts who have occasionally popped up on my husband's computer, all claiming to be lonely housewives who were just DYING for him to come over there and give them what they desperately need, *AREN'T* real?

He's going to be horribly disappointed.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wmn1 said:


> I don't know how my 'junk' box just got cluttered with garbage but it did.
> 
> So I get a spam for people to hook up with 'lonely wives' at home even though their husbands are killing themselves to maybe support them. And I know there are many wives travelling to do the same thing so it's all the same for both ides except the 'hookup' part. This email even says that their 'wives are not looking to leave their marriage and will stay with their husbands but they are not ****s for seeking some on the side when the husband is gone'. And to be neutral, you can replace the wife with the husband tag and it all means the same. I call them '****s' and I call the men who do the same 'man*****s'.
> 
> ...


And all those men who have incredibly tiny penises, all those women with teeny breasts and families who need immediate loans to get them out of financial strife. 

Actually there was one thing that did trigger me. At work as a journalist I used to receive genuine press releases from a so-called "discrete affair website for married people" and they did trigger me.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> You mean to tell me those gorgeous 24 year olds with the tiny waists and huge breasts who have occasionally popped up on my husband's computer, all claiming to be lonely housewives who were just DYING for him to come over there and give them what they desperately need, *AREN'T* real?
> 
> He's going to be horribly disappointed.



I know. Shocker isn't it ?

What a blow to our egos :laugh:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> And all those men who have incredibly tiny penises, all those women with teeny breasts and families who need immediate loans to get them out of financial strife.
> 
> Actually there was one thing that did trigger me. At work as a journalist I used to receive genuine press releases from a so-called "discrete affair website for married people" and they did trigger me.


Triggers me too, Matt


----------

